# Review On E-Foods



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My Patriot Supply recently sponsored a contest and I was one of the lucky winners, I received my package two days ago, Happy, Happy! My prize is a two weeks supply of assorted meals from E-Foods.

The shipping was speedy, in fact it was only minutes after I sent Matt my address that he sent me a confirmation number and the package arrived on the morning of the third day.

As for the food, the first day we tried the Tortilla Soup, it is very good. Not too salty, plenty of flavor and easy to prepare. We added a dollop of sour cream and some chopped fresh herbs, it was really filling. It would be easy to add some broth, beans and maybe a little meat to stretch it and feed more people or bigger appetites. :goodjob:

Today we tried the Shells with Cheddar Sauce, very yummy and good size portions. The sauce is creamy and rich, would be great with some chicken and fresh broccoli added for a complete meal.

One difference noted in the meals is unlike some others I have tried, the pasta is cooked separately then the sauce mix added with some of the pasta water. At first I didn't care for this as I liked the ease of prep with other brands... Add contents of meal pack to boiling water, stir, let sit, eat. My kids pointed out that some of those meals were also a bit too mushy for our taste, at least with the e-foods meals we could control the cooking time and prepare it the way we enjoyed it most. The sodium content wasn't nearly as high as other pouch meals I have tried. 

I plan to try a couple of other flavors then save the rest, I will let you know what we try next.

Thank you again Matt for this wonderful opportunity to try your new product!:bouncy:

~Aine (Ahn-ya)


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I got my sample pack from e foods this week too. The creamy potato soup is great, not too salty at all, but I could see adding a jar of my home canned potatoes to it and it still being great because it is so creamy. The tortilla soup was on my list to try next week so I am glad to see someone else review it. The other sample was the chicken/rice casserole and I will try it this week also.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you both for your honest reviews! 25 year shelf life food won't ever taste as good as a dinner at Applebees, but eFoods sure has led the pack in taste (in my opinion).


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Thank you both for your honest reviews! 25 year shelf life food won't ever taste as good as a dinner at Applebees, but eFoods sure has led the pack in taste (in my opinion).


Nothing beats home cooking, you can have Applebee's LOL! But I agree that eFoods does lead the pack and I plan on adding more to my storage.

When a hurricane took out our power for 14 days a few years ago before I was as prepped as I am now, we were happy to have instant oatmeal and canned soup cooked on the grill. I would have traded my eldest son for some of that eFoods tortilla soup 

on second thought, he is the muscle, but I would have traded the cat!:bouncy:


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

The problem I have with most of the Long Term Storage Foods is SALT, seems like sooooo much salt in the ones that I have tried. I might give this one a shot though. Looks interesting. Pricing seems pretty good. I have tried the Wise ones, and they are "OK".


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

AR Aaron, I have 2 grab and go buckets of the WISE ones and they are ok but way too salty. These dont taste as salty as the WISE ones, I will look tomorrow and compare sodium on the labels. My WISE ones will be on the shelf for emergencys only and I can add canned meat/veggies to them help with the salt and to stretch them to feed more people. The e foods ones are tasty enough for a meal when we are in a rush or I don't feel like cooking


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

jamala said:


> AR Aaron, I have 2 grab and go buckets of the WISE ones and they are ok but way too salty. These dont taste as salty as the WISE ones, I will look tomorrow and compare sodium on the labels. My WISE ones will be on the shelf for emergencys only and I can add canned meat/veggies to them help with the salt and to stretch them to feed more people. The e foods ones are tasty enough for a meal when we are in a rush or I don't feel like cooking


That is good to know. We have car camping trip coming up next month, I think I will look into ordering a sampler pack or sorts and give them a try. The tortilla soup looks really good for all the raves about it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I am a bonified Salt-a-holic...I crave the stuff, and seem to have no ill health due to it. When and if I do, I will cut back.
So..........How do I get a sample pack of e- foods to try out?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

You can request a sample from their site (you pay shipping) 6 Free Meals (pay only $9.95 Shipping & Processing) - Shop

Or if you wanted a larger sample, you can buy the 2 Week Food Supply for us (free shipping) eFoods Two Week Food Supply - Free Shipping - MyPatriotSupply.com


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I made the creamy potato soup from the efoods sample pack for lunch today. I added a can of diced potatoes and served it with shredded cheese and bacon as a garnish. My husband and I liked it. We both added a lot of pepper and a little salt (perhaps we're salt-a-holics too). It did not taste salty at all. If you like the Bear Creek soups then you'll like this one better. Also, just to be fair, one of my teens ate the soup but didn't like it and the other one wouldn't even try it. They are used to potato soup made from scratch in the tradition of my granddaddy and my dad (both of whom have now passed on) and this does not taste like our family's version of homemade soup (I don't think it should anyway). Both said they would eat it if it were a survival situation. 

So we had three likes and two didn't likes. With the addition of a can of potatoes the portion size was very generous too. I served up four bowls for the family and then my husband and I had seconds and there is still a little bit left in the pot. I can see a lot of possibilities with this soup as a base such as adding in ham, corn and more potatoes for a very hearty meal.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, Matt. I'll give them a try!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

hsmom24 - Clam chowder!!! add a few clams...Viola!!


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

This, ladies and gentleman, is what it all comes down to:










Note the serving sizes, number of food selections, and # of people fed stacked up against the competition.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

texasdirtdigger, thanks for the idea, now I will have to add canned clams to my stocks


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> hsmom24 - Clam chowder!!! add a few clams...Viola!!


My husband would love that! I don't know if I can eat clams--I'm allergic to shell fish.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

mypatriotsupply said:


> You can request a sample from their site (you pay shipping) 6 Free Meals (pay only $9.95 Shipping & Processing) - Shop
> 
> Or if you wanted a larger sample, you can buy the 2 Week Food Supply for us (free shipping) eFoods Two Week Food Supply - Free Shipping - MyPatriotSupply.com


Ordered the small sample pack for now, and if we like will hit you up for larger supply.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

With these great reviews, I also ordered the 6 free meals offer and will give them a try with my own family. If they like them, I'm sure we'll be placing an order as well. Oh, the possibilities here .... camping... quick meal that even a child can prepare .... bug out bag .... power outtages ....


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> hsmom24 - Clam chowder!!! add a few clams...Viola!!



I store clams AND Oysters, what a great idea! I bet clams would taste good in the alfredo or other pasta dishes.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

mypatriotsupply said:


> This, ladies and gentleman, is what it all comes down to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this Matt, big difference. Honestly for me, taste means more than price but I truly do like EFoods better than Wise and others I currently have on hand.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I had ordered the sampler pack and made the creamy potato soup for supper tonight. I had canned clams on hand so added a small can of those and it's pretty dern tasty. I don't find it salty but I'm not on a low-sodium diet so I may be used to it, lol. The only Wise I tried was the creamy vegetable pasta and I like this potato soup better than that. Not a completely even comparison but what I have to work with, lol. I will definitely be saving up to buy some more efoods to add to the pantry.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Just received an email special notice from MyPatriotSupply. Until 4/23, when you buy a 3 month supply of efoods you will get two free lifestraws water filters! If you buy a 4 week supply, you receive a free copy of "Living Off the Grid". I love how light those lifestraws are. Dh is going spelunking today and I made sure to put one in his pack. It doesn't add hardly any weight to his pack and I'll feel better about him going out with a way to have good water.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

hillbillygal said:


> Just received an email special notice from MyPatriotSupply. For today only (4/23), when you buy a 4 month supply of efoods you will get two free lifestraws water filters! If you buy a 2 week supply, you receive a free copy of "Living Off the Grid".



Just to correct that, it's a 3 Month Supply receives two free Lifestraws and the 4 Week supply receives the Living off the Grid


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Just to correct that, it's a 3 Month Supply receives two free Lifestraws and the 4 Week supply receives the Living off the Grid


Yep, had to go back and correct that. If I could read or type, I'd be in good shape


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We ordered the two week supply of Efoods to try and were really pleased. Some other brands I've tried were too salty and just not to our liking. My son/DIL were stopping after a weekend jaunt to Arkansas so thought it would be easy to do one of these meals. Picked the chicken Alfredo with fusili pasta...figured with four of us I'd do two pks each. Well, one would have done us just fine as had alot left over. Everyone gave it 5 stars. Only other thing we had was some fresh green beans but we were all full. Kids are trying the tortilla soup tonight as they like spicy. Liked having the fusili separate as we don't like mushy noodles. Pretty sure we'll be looking into more Efoods. And to top it all...order one day and was here the next! Always suprized how fast my orders get here.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

We also tried the Alfredo a couple of nights ago and it was good. I am not a fan of TVP, but it was not too terrible compared to others I have had and the pieces were big enough that they could easily be picked out if desired but I just left them. The sauce was a definite winner, very flavorful, creamy and the addition of peas and peppers was nice.

Mutti your kids should like the Tortilla soup, so far that is my families fave.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a heads up, Today Only we are running a special discount on two of our food packages. Lowest price online, free shipping, and EVERY order placed on our site today can receive a free copy of Living off the Grid (a $12.95 value).

This offer will expire at midnight tonight, EST, 04/24. http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Articles.asp?ID=261


----------

